# 10MFAN GEN ll Robusto METALS available THIS week!



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am INCREDIBLY excited!

My Gen ll updated Robusto metals are done at the plater, and will be here over the weekend.

We have updated everything with these and they play FANTASTIC!

I have one here that I've been using for a month, and it is such a complete joy to play. 
STELLAR!!!! 
I've always enjoyed hard rubber more than metal, but I have to admit, I could play this metal Robusto full time and never turn back!

Perfect body size to fits tons of ligatures, full-sized red marble hr bite plate, gold plated, adjusted side rails and tip rails, undercut the tables, chamber tightened up for a greater core...etc.

These are FABULOUS...I could not be happier.

I can offer 6 of these here at SOTW. These are above and beyond the orders that have been filled:

*1. ROBUSTO 7*-----.105
2. ROBUSTO 7*-----.105
3. ROBUSTO 7**------.108
4. ROBUSTO 7**------.108
5. ROBUSTO 7**------.108
6. ROBUSTO 7**-- -.108*

















SELLING FROM FLORIDA FOR $599 PLUS SHIPPING.

EMAIL ME AT: [email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

1, 3, 4


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

1, 3, 4, 5


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

All thats left are #2 and #7


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

All are sold. 

Thank you. I know these will be a big hit. Perfect all around, full-bodied player.


----------



## jlima (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Mark, and best of luck with this new model. More pictures of the beak and baffle would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello my friend! 
I hope you are doing great. I will post some new pictures with the next group of pieces that comes in. 
I can’t tell you how much fun it is to play this mouthpiece. A complete joy. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

jlima said:


> Congratulations, Mark, and best of luck with this new model. More pictures of the beak and baffle would be nice. Thanks!


Hi bro, 
I've got a bunch of pieces coming in today, so I will post some pictures later on today. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## elguapo (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

elguapo said:


> Awesome!


Thanks, Bob.
I know how much you have been loving your new BW metal 7**, and your new metal 7** Robusto will be in today. 
More fun coming your way!!!

It's Christmas in Maryland, all over again.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

JLIMA, 
Here you go.

The metals are beyond stunning!!! 
The quality of my Generation ll pieces and the playability, is at its absolute peak. 
Compare these to anything in the marketplace. I could not be more proud.

These pieces are just breathtaking.


----------



## jlima (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pictures! The pieces look stunning.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks, Jorge!
They are really incredible. They play great and they look great. The metals are superb.
This plating is very rich looking, and I’ve gotten a lot of feedback about the bite plates too. People really appreciate having a full size bite plate and I’m glad we did it. It’s more costly, but well worth the price. No shortcuts taken here! These are also very ligature friendly pieces.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow!! Those look absolutely incredible! I love the bite plate on these much more than the Generatuon 1. When you do a classic run, put me in for a 7* and I'll send the PayPal. 

Congrats on another success!

- Saxaholic


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro. 
The full sized bite plate looks great and guys are really appreciative of the size. Much better than the other ones we used to have that were just a little square in the middle of the beak. I am very happy with this! 

I will put you second on the list for the Classic when it comes out in metal. I have a friend overseas who already claimed the first spot as soon as he got the hard rubber version. 

I know you are using the silver Martin, so we will do a custom silver plate for you.


----------

